# Fix small chips in granite countertop?



## KHouse75 (May 14, 2008)

Clear epoxy would be what I would try. Mix it up, put it in the scratch or hole, let cure then scrape flat with a scraping blade or new razorblade. Use Acetone to buff and shine the epoxy.

I wouldn't try to color match the epoxy as you'll see.


----------



## Bob Mariani (Dec 1, 2008)

We always color match the epoxy for repairs and seams, why are you saying not to?


----------

